# Fix it with stucco?



##  (Oct 31, 2009)

Thankfully, I didn't approve the form work.  The prospect of inspecting framing made me shudder.


----------



## JBI (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: Fix it with stucco?

tiger - That's not sloppy work... it's just the foundation for the full bay window across the front of the building!      :roll:


----------



## conarb (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: Fix it with stucco?

Sighting down the end joist it appears that they misplaced their hold-down bolts and had to knock out the joist to place the threaded rod extensions on the bolts, of course that doesn't explain the wavy heights of the joists on the girders.  But, where are the code violations? Codes don't address quality and appearance.


----------



## Mule (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: Fix it with stucco?

This is totally off the original post but I wanted to let you guys know what we do in our jurisdiction.

I noticed the hose bibb in the picture without a vacuum breaker. We require vacuum breakers at the time the hose bibb is installed to protect the potable water system.

How many times have you seen garden hoses stuck down in some nasty 55 gallon barrel with acid wash or some other unknown hazard?

Plumbers install them at rough-ins.


----------



## JBI (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: Fix it with stucco?

conarb -

"Codes don't address quality and appearance." Until you get to the Property Maintenance Code...

"102.5 Workmanship.

Repairs, maintenance work, alterations or installations which are caused directly or indirectly by the enforcement of this code shall be executed and installed in a workmanlike manner and installed in accordance with the manufacturer’s installation instructions."


----------



## Forest (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: Fix it with stucco?

An old wood butcher once told me "You can not see it from my house"


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: Fix it with stucco?

That doesn't look like pressure treated wood that is fastened to the concrete footings or

within 18" of the ground.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: Fix it with stucco?

Bad and then there is real bad! :lol:  I believe that needs two red tags! One for each end!


----------



## Mule (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: Fix it with stucco?

It'll be okay! Just pop a straight line and let some of the wall hang over...2 or 3 inches and then there will only be 4 or 5 inches of the floor to worry about exposed to the weather. A little Z flashing and all is well!

You guys are too critical! What's a few inches amongst friends???? :roll:


----------



## RJJ (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: Fix it with stucco?

I can't comment on the few inches part!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: Fix it with stucco?

Caulk and paint make us what we ain't


----------



##  (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: Fix it with stucco?

Conarb,

I am a fan of the "workmanlike manner" code section.  I also like to look for the wavy lines on the plan.  If they aren't there then I guess you get to start over.  I know, you may think I'm too strict but the homeowners have eyes and depend on me to get tight, level, straight and plumb construction.  That's not asking for too much.  I did it for years and it's really not all that difficult.  A little off is one thing but if I can see it from my truck, well then, you screwed up, bumped your head, I think there's a pooch around here somewhere.


----------



## conarb (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: Fix it with stucco?

At least they got their hold-down bolts and threaded rods in for the inspection, I've seen some pictures here that didn't even have hold-downs, even in hurricane and tornado areas of the country. Who cares what it looks like as long as it doesn't blow away?


----------



## jim baird (Nov 9, 2009)

Re: Fix it with stucco?

Hey JD,

I hope we don't reach the point where manufacturers of something like floor joist lumber issues installation instructions.


----------



## JBI (Nov 9, 2009)

Re: Fix it with stucco?

jim baird - Ummmmmmmmm, they already do. They're in the referenced standards.



I don't write the codes, you know. I just read them... and try to remember what I read.  :mrgreen:


----------

